# Seachem Tidal 35 or 55?



## Stixas (5 May 2019)

Hey everyone,

I'm in the process of setting up my third aquarium!

It's a 60L cube from Dennerle. Measures 38x38x42cm or 15x15x16,5inch-ish. It holds 60 liters or 16 gallons. 

Now I have a question. I am looking at the Aquaclear HoB's and the Seachem Tidals. 
Right now I'm looking at the Aquaclear 20 or the Seachem Tidal 35. Does anyone know if these are oke for the volume of the tank? Or should I go for a step up on the Aquaclear or get a Seachem Tidal 55 instead?


----------



## Stixas (5 May 2019)

It's going to be planted and hold 3 Pea puffers by the way.


----------



## Millns84 (5 May 2019)

I've got that same tank. 

If you want to use the lid then none will be suitable. 

I'm also under the impression that puffers don't like a lot of flow which would mean most hang on filters wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## Stixas (5 May 2019)

Millns84 said:


> I've got that same tank.
> 
> If you want to use the lid then none will be suitable.
> 
> I'm also under the impression that puffers don't like a lot of flow which would mean most hang on filters wouldn't be appropriate.



Yea I'm keeping the lid off anyway. And the Seachem Tidal HoB at least has a flow reducing option. It can lower the flow by upto 50% without any damage to the pump. From a small drip to full waterfall. Just need to know if a 35 for up to 35 gallons or the 55 for upto 55 gallons or if an Aquaclear is best. Probably ending up reducing the flow on either of those anyway.


----------



## Millns84 (5 May 2019)

I think either option will do fine, they're probably the two most popular hang on filter brands.

A slightly cheaper but good option would be one of these:-

https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquarium/filters/hang-on/500-ho-plus/

I used the 800lph version on my Dennerle tank and it did very well but I think the 500lph might be better for puffers.


----------



## Stixas (6 May 2019)

Millns84 said:


> I think either option will do fine, they're probably the two most popular hang on filter brands.
> 
> A slightly cheaper but good option would be one of these:-
> 
> ...



Yea right now I'm leaning towards the Seachem Tidal 35 with 500lp/h. Though im not sure how much that will be with full filtermedia in a HoB. Like 375lp/h maybe? That would be 6.25x the volume in filtration. IF you lose about 25%. Do you know?


----------



## alto (6 May 2019)

I really wanted to like the Tidals 
but 
stuff gets trapped under the white basket (including dead fish - though they were, in all probability alive, when they managed to get under there ... stoopid guppies  )

(not my personal tanks, but filters I’ve cleaned when doing maintenance)


----------



## Stixas (6 May 2019)

alto said:


> I really wanted to like the Tidals
> but
> stuff gets trapped under the white basket (including dead fish - though they were, in all probability alive, when they managed to get under there ... stoopid guppies  )
> 
> (not my personal tanks, but filters I’ve cleaned when doing maintenance)



Ow didn't imagine that was possible 
Well I'm also looking at the Aquaclear ones. In particular the Aquaclear 30. Do you have any suggestion?


----------



## Millns84 (6 May 2019)

Stixas said:


> Ow didn't imagine that was possible
> Well I'm also looking at the Aquaclear ones. In particular the Aquaclear 30. Do you have any suggestion?



In my experience guppies and Endlers will try to swim up the waterfalls created by hang on back filters... Not necessarily an issue with the design of a particular brand but just the fact that the waterfall is too tempting for them!

I do like hang on filters but I'm leading towards internals for small tanks since losing a few Endlers. I got a crazy deal on a Ferplast Bluwave 05, which is an internal but works like a mini sump... It's a bit big in the Dennerle tank but works perfectly.


----------



## Stixas (6 May 2019)

Millns84 said:


> In my experience guppies and Endlers will try to swim up the waterfalls created by hang on back filters... Not necessarily an issue with the design of a particular brand but just the fact that the waterfall is too tempting for them!
> 
> I do like hang on filters but I'm leading towards internals for small tanks since losing a few Endlers. I got a crazy deal on a Ferplast Bluwave 05, which is an internal but works like a mini sump... It's a bit big in the Dennerle tank but works perfectly.



Hmm I'm not a fan of internal filters esp in a smaller tank. But its a nice idea for a bigger one where it would stand out less. Still torn myself between the Aquaclear 30 and the Seachem Tidal 35. But there is hardly any info or reviews on the Tidal 35..so weird.

I'm also gonna have puffers in it so the waterfal isnt going to be an issue for me. So that helps hehe.


----------



## alto (6 May 2019)

I’m not the greatest fan of Aquaclear filters - think they could do better than those (particular) sponges for biomedia (also don’t like the directive to replace the sponges at regular intervals) BUT the guppies don’t seem to get trapped beneath the sponge tray (and it can be removed without much apparent effect)


----------



## Millns84 (6 May 2019)

Stixas said:


> Hmm I'm not a fan of internal filters esp in a smaller tank. But its a nice idea for a bigger one where it would stand out less. Still torn myself between the Aquaclear 30 and the Seachem Tidal 35. But there is hardly any info or reviews on the Tidal 35..so weird.
> 
> I'm also gonna have puffers in it so the waterfal isnt going to be an issue for me. So that helps hehe.



There's a few options for unobtrusive internals, such as a the eheim corner filter, Dennerle corner filter and the JBL matten filter (sorry I forget their exact names). In particular, the corner filters are probably about as intrusive as the down pipe for a hang on filter.

If you're set on a hang on, I'd personally go for the larger seachem tidal as it can at least be turned down. The larger waterfall also goes some way towards more even distribution of flow and diffuses the force of that flow too.


----------



## Stixas (6 May 2019)

Millns84 said:


> There's a few options for unobtrusive internals, such as a the eheim corner filter, Dennerle corner filter and the JBL matten filter (sorry I forget their exact names). In particular, the corner filters are probably about as intrusive as the down pipe for a hang on filter.
> 
> If you're set on a hang on, I'd personally go for the larger seachem tidal as it can at least be turned down. The larger waterfall also goes some way towards more even distribution of flow and diffuses the force of that flow too.



I've used the dennerle nano filter b4 at least. It needs cleaning alot faster due to its filterbasket size.

A bigger Tidal. That would be the 55 one then. You can turn down the 35 one too btw. But your argument with the wider waterfall and flow distribution makes sense. I can still just dial it very low AND add more filtermedia in it. Hmmm I think my choice has been made then! Thanks!


----------



## Stixas (6 May 2019)

alto said:


> I’m not the greatest fan of Aquaclear filters - think they could do better than those (particular) sponges for biomedia (also don’t like the directive to replace the sponges at regular intervals) BUT the guppies don’t seem to get trapped beneath the sponge tray (and it can be removed without much apparent effect)



Yea personally im going for the Tidal. It has the auto priming as well as a skimmer. So much win!


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Jun 2019)

Adding onto an old thread 
Has anyone used these much?
I've been looking for different options to the Eheim 350 skimmers and these popped up - a very different product I know but are these type of filter even suitable for replacing the whole external filter(s)
I like the sound of the skimming but there's a few negative things above. 
How about noise etc?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Jun 2019)

I’ve no experience of these particular filters but getting the flow right to ensure the skimmer functions properly can be a pain with others I’ve tried. I’d have a look on YouTube to see if anyone has done a review, they can be quite informative.


----------



## Ed Wiser (22 Jun 2019)




----------

